# M. R. I. room



## kdoyle2011 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can I run greenfield flex 4- #2, 1-#1/0g in a plenium ceiling??


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Aluminium should be used instead of steel. 

If they can't shim the magnet right they will blame you.


----------



## kdoyle2011 (Feb 8, 2013)

But in the ceiling everything is metal, unistrut, emt..


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

kdoyle2011 said:


> But in the ceiling everything is metal, unistrut, emt..


And those items are easier to secure than steel FMC.


Roger


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Roger said:


> And those items are easier to secure than steel FMC....


 I'm not familiar with MRIs: So any small movement of ferrous metal nearby can throw their measurements off?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Big John said:


> I'm not familiar with MRIs: So any small movement of ferrous metal nearby can throw their measurements off?


Yes. 
Usually all non-ferrous is speced.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

kdoyle2011 said:


> Can I run greenfield flex 4- #2, 1-#1/0g in a plenium ceiling??


 
Curious, what is it for?


----------



## kdoyle2011 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's for a memorial medical branch...


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Yes.
> Usually all non-ferrous is speced.


 
But not all. 

I have done some that specified non-ferrous materials but, most I have done in EMT and they were framed with steel studs. The key is being able to "secure" everything.

All MRI's I have done have been in an aluminum or copper envelope yet I have heard of some having steel envelopes.


Roger


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

kdoyle2011 said:


> It's for a memorial medical branch...


 
What is the flex for?


----------



## kdoyle2011 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's to supply the walker duct going down the wall for the mri machine. It's coming from a 125 amp breaker, located in the same room, and its a lay-in ceiling built supported or framed out or uni-strut..


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Aren't there manufacturers drawing and specs for this? I have never done an MRI without detailed drawings and specs of what must be used.

Is this feeder you are talking about from the Emergency system or the Normal system?

Roger


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Big John said:


> I'm not familiar with MRIs: So any small movement of ferrous metal nearby can throw their measurements off?


Yes.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Roger said:


> All MRI's I have done have been in an aluminum or copper envelope yet I have heard of some having steel envelopes.


 
Heres a picture in case anyone is curious what one looks like.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

The electrical contractor does NONE of the MRI wiring inside the magnet room. All of that wiring is part of the equipment and is pre made cables. That is why the equipment plans all have maximum conduit lengths. 
EVERY conductor has to pass thru the electrical filter plate that has many different types of isolation filters. 
Usually the filters they provide for you (by the shielding contractor) are either 5 amp or 30 amp 2 wire isolation transformers. These are what you will use to get your lighting power into the magnet room. 
Different MR manufacturers have different specs, but I have (with prior approval by AHJ) used blue plastic conduit, and non metal liquidtite. The AHJ let this slide due to the buildings being fully sprinkled, and the plastic conduit was not in a return air plenum. 
I have done about 6-7 MRI rooms from different manufacturers including, hitachi, philips, siemens, GE. They all have install coordinators that know their systems very well and will give you plenty of information. 

As to the copper shielding and steel shielding. The copper is shielding the room from any RF interference. The steel shielding is outside the copper room and it is to contain the magnetism from bein at too high of a level outside of the magnet room. The have to control the amount of magnetism in any areas that are not restricted.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's awesome. 

How's your cell phone service in there? :whistling2:


----------



## kdoyle2011 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone has been a huge help....


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Big John said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> How's your cell phone service in there? :whistling2:


As amazing as it may be, I have actually been able to get some reception in a couple of rooms.


Roger


----------



## kdoyle2011 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine was ok in this one... I have was there all day working


----------



## 8V92TA (Jul 27, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Heres a picture in case anyone is curious what one looks like.


Great, now all the tweeker copper thieves are going to be invading the hospitals!!!


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

How many amps for an MRI machine?
what voltage ??


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> How many amps for an MRI machine?
> what voltage ??


It varies from manufacturer to manufacturer and what is available in the facility that it is being installed in.

If I remember correctly Hitachi is limited to voltages that can feed it, whereas others can use just about anything available.


Roger


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

All I have seen have been about 150amps at 480


----------

